# ICS ROM (this always happens)



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

This always happens to me. I say I just want normal root for tethering then I start to dream and then start looking out for ROMs. I have a few quick newbie questions:

1. What is AOKP...i can't seem to find a specific rom listed as that?
2. I'm really interested in the Gummy Rom but I'm not certain on the instructions here. I'm not sure what ADB is....i'm sure I should be though. How do i get to recovery without the 3 finger way (assuming both volume rockers and power button at same time)?
3. What the heck is THS build? Is it the same as the regular build or do I need to flash that and then redownload the actual rom wanted and flash again?

Lastly: on my EVO just loaded the Rom right onto the root of the SD card, booted into recovery, wiped data/dalvick/cache, then installed from zip. Is it any different on Samsung. I know I had to use Odin to root...do I have to use Odin to flash every time or can I do it just from clockwork.

sorry if these are basic questions. I read through the stickies and couldn't find exact answers.

BTW...

I'm on a Ntelos Showcase....

edit::**

I did find something a minute ago for AOKP but it said Mesmerize...is it only for that build?


----------



## dwegiel (Mar 26, 2012)

flash roms from recovery, but to go to ics, you must flash build 2 from ths first so that it partitions the filesystem correctly.


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

Use Odin to flash the clockwork recovery. Everything can be done from clockwork after that. I 3 finger to get into it to flash initially but after that I use the rom I'm usings reboot option.

I'm on my phone so I can't link you directly to the thread but team hacksungs ics build 2 or thsb2 is what your looking for. There should be several links throughout the board. If not I can drop box it to u.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

Sm0kinCamel said:


> Use Odin to flash the clockwork recovery. Everything can be done from clockwork after that. I 3 finger to get into it to flash initially but after that I use the rom I'm usings reboot option.
> 
> I'm on my phone so I can't link you directly to the thread but team hacksungs ics build 2 or thsb2 is what your looking for. There should be several links throughout the board. If not I can drop box it to u.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I have clockwork already installed. and did a nandroid right after I rooted. I downloaded what I think is right for the THS build. Can I just boot into recovery via rom manager and then install the THS build 2 or I have to use odin. Outside of rooting I know diddly about Odin.


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup u sure can. After u flash build two do another wipe and flash gummy and Google apps and you should be straight.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks! Much help....I assume any of the Roms that say specifically Showcase will work either on Cspire or Ntelos...I have Ntelos


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm also curious if these will work on an Alltel showcase. I know its a regional carrier, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

mrsethprice said:


> Thanks! Much help....I assume any of the Roms that say specifically Showcase will work either on Cspire or Ntelos...I have Ntelos


 I have the C Spire Showcase and I am running this rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21330-romicsandroid-open-kang-project-build28/ even though it says US Cellular. I started with this rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-rom-sbrissens-ics-build-edited-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-65/ at build 6.5. I had to use the data fix in order to get data to work on both roms. I like the customization that AOKP brings to the table.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

No idea how well everything will work but always keep backups and know how to use odin and you should be fine


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

stay away from rom manager and just manually flash the file in cwm recovery.


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

Another ? about ICS based roms...the ones listed as working on Showcase versions always say Cspire...I have Ntelos. Is there any difference whatsoever?

ROMS like Gummy only seem to say just "Showcase". Does that mean, any and all showcase(s)?

Thanks for the help.


----------

